# GRAPE needs homestudy done in MD.



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Is anyone available to do a homestudy in Monkton, Md. I do homestudy for grape but I cannot go that far. I talked with the director and she said that I could post this here to see if anyone is available to do a homestudy. They are interested in a bassett (we rescue anything with 4 legs, lol) we have had for about a month (named mopsy) .... if you are able, please get in touch with me and i will email you the form we use and talk you through it, if you need. 
thanx beth


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I had to pass this home visit up as well as it is far from me too...

Here is Mospy looking for that new home.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww...I hope someone can help you. I know Rachel's Mom and I believe Thor's Mom are in MD. Vern is, but I haven't heard from him for a few days.

Oh, what a great looking Hound!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*What other state is Monkton, MD close to?*

What other state is Monkton, MD close to?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

The red star is about where Monkton MD is.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks Rob*

Thanks Rob

*How about googling animal rescues in Monkton, MD *and asking one of them if they can do a homestudy or I found this yahoo group that might offer some help

Groups Discussing dog shelters maryland | Yahoo! Groups 
I need an animal pulled from a MD shelter for rescue. .... Contact Information [email protected] 410-627-6563 Monkton, Maryland 21111[more] ... 
http://groups.yahoo.com/phrase/dog-shelters-maryland - 47k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

bumping up for maryland people

beth, moose and angel


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for MD people


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping up for MD People.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Let me see if GoldHeart has anyone in that area.......


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Beth...sent you a PM


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Beth...sent you a PM


thank you thank you thank you...... you've saved me a 2+hour trip (1 way) to do a homestudy..... i emailed the info to your contact person...
i love it when two or more rescues can work together...

thank you again

beth, moose and angel


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I find Faye to be incredible! Shhh, don't tell her...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Faye !! :wavey: :dblthumb2


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I find Faye to be incredible! Shhh, don't tell her...


 I think the cat's out of the bag!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

You are very welcome, but I was just the messenger...hope it all works out!


----------

